# Chuckar time?



## DarcyBlue04 (Jan 21, 2012)

This year has been my best year ever for ruff grouse by far. Lots of young birds. As far as blue's not really. I limited out on several occasions and was able to do some scouting and locate quite a few new spots. I was grateful that I was able get out before the snow fell. Last week was my best ever at 14 flushes. Now that the snow is down, I am looking toward chukars. Spoke to coworker and chukar #'s are not good at all from what he observed! Just wondering if anyone out there has noted the same thing? Is the southern half of the state better than the north due to rain or the lack thereof?

If anyone wants to chime in that would great.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Drought dried up most food sources so the birds have moved. They are still there, just in other areas now.


-DallanC


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Still hunting the ruffs at the north end of the state- limit Sat.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Chukar numbers have been great for us in the Northern end of the state. Good luck.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Chukar numbers have been great for us in the Northern end of the state. Good luck.


By northern part of the state you mean southern Idaho, right?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

No I mean Northern Utah. Southern Idaho reports are just as good though. 8)


----------



## devinaldo (Sep 21, 2012)

Went out on Saturday with my brother and I got one and missed lots of others. This was our first time out this year and we saw lots of birds!


----------



## bsnowtaylor (Dec 19, 2012)

The DWR bird survey reported good chuckar numbers this year, particularly in the central part of the state. I think they said the numbers are double what they were last year. I have only been out once this year, but we saw lots of birds. Here is a link to the article.
http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-ut ... -2006.html


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

I was driving in the foothills of Herriman when I stopped my daughter said "a bird just landed on our roof". I got out and it was a chucker. I have never seen them here before.


----------



## bsnowtaylor (Dec 19, 2012)

The hills of camp williams are loaded with Chukar. However, you can not hunt them there. One of my fathers friends, who is the most committed chukar hunter I know, got caught tresspassing and shooting birds on camp williams and he ended up paying huge fines and they took his shotgun. Anyways, this is where chukars in Herriman probably came from.


----------

